# Yao Ming: Not Certain About Ron Artest



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

> The Houston Chronicle's Fran Blinebury is in China with Yao Ming, and has the following Ron Artest reaction, laced with trepidation, from Yao:
> 
> "For some reason, I like (Artest)," Yao said. "Because in the games we play against him, I hate him.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Nothing wrong with what he said.

Its a good thing that Yao knows that there's work to be done. He's being realistic. I think it will go along fine.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

It was already posted in the Artest thread.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Ron Artest probably isn't sure about Yao playing like a man in the paint either so I'm sure there's mutual concern.

My money is on Ron if it comes to blows.

This could be blown out of context but I think Yao should let someone with less cultural differences address this since I could see Artest being more accepting of TMac saying something along these lines. Then again, many players.. for the sake of chemistry probably wouldn't even go there with the media to avoid any hard feelings. Almost makes me feel like Yao doesn't like Artest. Yao could really learn something from him if he'd play like half the man Artest plays like in the paint.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well our team is very strong on chemistry, and with Artest there are some imbalance issues and concerns that probably worry Yao. Hes very big on team work and cooperation. 

I think if Artest keeps his head straight, I can see him and Yao becoming good friends.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Well our team is very strong on chemistry, and with Artest there are some imbalance issues and concerns that probably worry Yao. Hes very big on team work and cooperation.
> 
> I think if Artest keeps his head straight, I can see him and Yao becoming good friends.


I agree but statements like this don't help the situation IMO. Leave this type of stuff for one on one type conversations. 

In Yao's defense he comes off blunt but I've noticed from working with a lady who's a Chinese national that her English is similar to where it almost offends others.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Artest responds to Yao comments



> This is Tracy and Yao's team, you know. I'm not going to take it personal. I understand what Yao said, but I'm still ghetto. That's not going to change. I'm never going to change my culture.
> 
> Yao has played with a lot of black players, but I don't think he's ever played with a black player that really represents his culture as much as I represent my culture. Once Yao Ming gets to know me, he'll understand what I'm about. Sometimes it's hard to get to know Ron Artest because I'm so down to earth to a fault.
> 
> ...


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

> Sometimes it's hard to get to know Ron Artest because I'm so down to earth to a fault.


Lovely.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I think if Artest keeps his head straight, I can see him and Yao becoming good friends.


Exactly. If anything Ron has always been frustrated that guys don't play with effort. Both he and Yao will respect one anothers work ethic and if Battier signs off on Ron then its all good. (Which he will.)

I like Scola's approach which is "I'll judge for myself."

Nothing to this nonsense.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Can Rockets extend the Artest contract from August to June 09?

Let's say 5 years 50 mil.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

stevemc said:


> Yao could really learn something from him if he'd play like half the man Artest plays like in the paint.


I thought you people would be extinct by now.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Keyword: Health NOTchemistry.*


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd love to play with Artest on my team, but maybe thats just me..


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I hope none of these comments get blown out of proportion. Nothing wrong with what either guy said but knowing the controversy loving media we'll be hearing completely different statements out somebody's *** in a week.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I seriously doubt that Yao would really speak like that. And if anything, the reporter probably interviewed him right after Team China's frustrating defeat to Australia.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> In true Ron-Ron (or is that Bill-Bill?) fashion, he didn't take long to change his stance in the latest mini-drama.
> 
> After our conversation this afternoon in which he was clearly not thrilled with the comments made by Yao Ming, he went on with KHTK's Carmichael Dave this evening and reported that the issue has been resolved.
> 
> ...


Link

And the "big" Yao-Artest drama is over.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> I thought you people would be extinct by now.


Sorry if I have expectations higher than others of a 7'5" giant. As long as he's there being tired, soft, or often injured in the paint for the Rockets I can't say I like Yao. His game has improved but it's just not in his blood to be a complete beast in the paint. Maybe one day his nuts will drop... but I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Cornholio said:


> Link
> 
> And the "big" Yao-Artest drama is over.


Damn Artest must be on Prozac or something these days. Guy almost sounds like a responsible reasonable adult. Far cry from the guy who left the Bulls for Pacers years ago. Awesome news none the less.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*It may be Yao is being a leader and letting Artest know he has to come in just play.
Or it is Yao's sense of humor.:raised_ey*


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Great, it looks like we got chemistry problem going already. 

Article


> "I understand what Yao said, but I'm still ghetto," Artest said, according to the report. "That's not going to change. I'm never going to change my culture. Yao has played with a lot of black players, but I don't think he's ever played with a black player that really represents his culture as much as I represent my culture. Once Yao Ming gets to know me, he'll understand what I'm about.
> 
> "If you go back to the brawl, that's a culture issue right there. Somebody was disrespecting me, so he's got to understand where I'm coming from. People that know me know that Ron Artest never changed."


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Dean the Master said:


> Great, it looks like we got chemistry problem going already.
> 
> Article


50 bucks Ron drops Yao in the 1st round


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Everything is fine. Artest was talking about it just last night and he said those comments were blown out of proportion. He knows its Yao's team and he said the other stuff in Cornhollio's post (post 16)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

stevemc said:


> Sorry if I have expectations higher than others of a 7'5" giant. As long as he's there being tired, soft, or often injured in the paint for the Rockets I can't say I like Yao. His game has improved but it's just not in his blood to be a complete beast in the paint. Maybe one day his nuts will drop... but I wouldn't hold your breath.


I want to know since when was he suposed to be a beast? Its like everyone wanted him to be more dominant than a prime Shaq.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I want to know since when was he suposed to be a beast? Its like everyone wanted him to be more dominant than a prime Shaq.


Like I said, some have set the bar low for him. Apparently Shawn Bradley low. While others were expecting more from a 7'5" 1st over all pick.

He is better than most centers in the league today but not dominant by any means. :whoknows:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

stevemc said:


> Like I said, some have set the bar low for him. Apparently Shawn Bradley low. While others were expecting more from a 7'5" 1st over all pick.
> 
> He is better than most centers in the league today but not dominant by any means. :whoknows:


Hes the most dominant center in the game right now. There isn't one center with his skill-set, and post presence in the league. The only thing holding him back is injuries, but injuries does not lower his domination on the court. Shawn Bradly? Come on, Yao has done more in one injury year than what Shawn done in is whole career. So I dont see how lowering the bar to Bradly level can be even discussed. A lot of people only remember Yao being hurt, but they dont remember his dominance on the court over the last few years. He demands more double teams, and defensive attention than any other big man in the league.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Artest on PTI just ended all specualtion. This is a non issue. Lock this.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Artest on PTI just ended all specualtion. This is a non issue. Lock this.


i just watched that interview and it was actually quite reassuring. he sounds dedicated and determined and best of all confiedent. and i agree with his when he says that the rockets are out to beat EVERYONE


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3513866"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3513866" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

stevemc said:


> Sorry if I have expectations higher than others of a 7'5" giant. As long as he's there being tired, soft, or often injured in the paint for the Rockets I can't say I like Yao. His game has improved but it's just not in his blood to be a complete beast in the paint. Maybe one day his nuts will drop... but I wouldn't hold your breath.


He's one of the best defensive centers in the league.
He is a very good rebounder.
He plays almost entirely in the post.
He averages 22-25 ppg on a very high efficiency.
He plays something like 36 mpg.

It amazes me how people can sound so ****ing apodictic without having watched many games or done any research.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> He's one of the best defensive centers in the league.
> He is a very good rebounder.
> He plays almost entirely in the post.
> He averages 22-25 ppg on a very high efficiency.
> ...


Yeah, its just another one of those guys. "OMG Yao is tall and big, he needs to average 40/20/8 on 90%!!"


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Yao Ming MUST said:


























HOUSTON, WE HAVE A SOLUTION.:smart:*


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

stevemc said:


> Like I said, some have set the bar low for him. Apparently Shawn Bradley low. While others were expecting more from a 7'5" 1st over all pick.
> 
> He is better than most centers in the league today but not dominant by any means. :whoknows:


you've really been on a roll lately man.


----------

